

I pine for the days before "app" was used for everything - madrona
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=app

======
cstrat
You mean before smart phones, tablets, affordable laptops became mainstream.
Back in a time when technology wasn't 'cool'... back then we ran programs and
applications. It wasn't cool to abbreviate =P

------
snogglethorpe
Yeah... back in the good ol' days of "application"!

------
kyriakos
Back when websites were called websites

------
skeletonjelly
Why?

